# Old Candies Remembered



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2013)

Zagnuts
Wax Lips 
Candy Cigarettes
Oh Henry
wax Bottles
Wax Teeth
Boston Baked Beans
Raisenettes

just some of the candies I remember as a kid. Help me out here. Must be a lot i'm forgetting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2013)

Pixie Sticks (straws with powder)
Candy Buttons (on white paper, like a long receipt)
Ice Cubes
Pez
Non-Pariels (chocolate with little white dots on top)
Jordon almonds
Sen-Sen (licorice flavored little breath freshners)


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2013)

Bonomo Turkish Taffy was my favorite old-time candy.  I liked Vanilla best.  

Those wax bottles of pop were great too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2013)

Salt-Water Taffy

(with BOnOmO Bonomo OOO...it's BONOMO......taffy layful:, vanilla was also my fave, although I did get strawberry now and then)


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hollywood candy bar for just 5¢. I haven't seen one of these in many years:







mmmmmmmm. Good.


And the Mountain Bar which I haven't seen in years but I guess they still make 'em. This was a nickle or dime back in the day and one of my favorites:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought they stopped making candy cigarettes (you know - the Health Brigade) but lo and behold they're on the counter at my local quickie store.

I was a Turkish taffy nut as well - probably explains my rotten teeth.  

Loved Boston baked beans, too. 

If you have Raisinets you of course also have to mention Goobers ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2013)

If interested in indulging in some old time treats, there are websites that have options....one being the Vermont Country Store website.


(now,  if only I could find my favorite perfume online somewhere ... Revlon's Moon Drops.  Loved that stuff.  All I've found are used up bottles on eBay for $100!!  Not exactly what I wanted )


----------



## That Guy (Jun 24, 2013)

Jujubes!  That's what I wanted when we went to the movies.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2013)

How many of these could you put in your mouth and tolerate it ?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> The Hollywood candy bar for just 5¢. I haven't seen one of these in many years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember paying 5 cents for most old time candy bars.  When you can find today's version, it's around $2.00 for the same thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2013)

Dots
Licorice Shoelaces (red and black long strands)
Sugar Daddys
Sugar Babies
Brown Cows
Smarties


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

Sometimes I don't remember exactly what candies I used to eat, but I ALWAYS remember the Candy Man ...


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 25, 2013)

Root beer barrels (which are actually still made), Whiz Bars and those coconut strips my grandmother used to buy for me at the farmer' market.
Here's a link to a list: http://www.oldtimecandy.com/discontinued.htm


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

If my mind serves me correct, these candies were the most disgusting tasting candies known to mankind back in the day!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 15, 2021)

Lik-M-Aid


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

On a positive note, these were so good!

They were sort of fizzy when you crunched down on them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Lik-A-Made (sp)


Yes! The hard candy stick was the best!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 15, 2021)

*Fizzies* the worst invention of all time


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

Here was another favourite of mine!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

And who could forget Red Hots!

I never passed on adding a few of these to my little brown paper candy bag when buying penny candy!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2021)

Abba-Zaba taffy and peanut butter, yummy!


----------



## win231 (May 15, 2021)

Good 'n Plenty
Big Hunk
Sugar Daddy
M 'n M's
Lemon heads
Bit 'o Honey


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

Turkish taffy is one I really liked as well as those melt in your mouth peanuts


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here was another favourite of mine!


I LOVED these things. Yummmmm. This thread is taking me way back to really good times.


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2021)

Skybars


----------



## jujube (May 15, 2021)

I think Bonomos Turkish Taffy put my dentist's kids through college.....probably Harvard....


----------



## win231 (May 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 165097View attachment 165098
> Turkish taffy is one I really liked as well as those melt in your mouth peanuts


^^^ Biggest Hostess Twinkie I ever saw.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> ^^^ Biggest Hostess Twinkie I ever saw.


Buy new glasses !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2021)

I used to enjoy Atkinson's Chick-O-Stick toasted coconut and peanut butter candy.  Sixlets were another good deal. They are similar to plain m&m's in a cellophane tube.


----------



## Llynn (May 15, 2021)

My favorite candy bar while growing up was the U-NO bar.  Fortunately they are still made and I have a dealer (local pharmacy) who will order 
a box of them for me upon request.


----------



## wcwbf (May 15, 2021)

jujube said:


> I think Bonomos Turkish Taffy put my dentist's kids through college.....probably Harvard....


a little rest in freezer and a SMACK on the counter/table and it's bite-sized pieces.


----------



## wcwbf (May 15, 2021)

not so much an "old" candy, but one i would buy by the carton/case.  dark chocolate Reese's PB cups.  i don't see them often.  wouldn't mind dark chocolate Rolo's.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

Old fashion double dipped caramel apple


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2021)

Chunky for me.  Milk chocolate, raisins, cashews and Brazil nuts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Old fashion double dipped caramel apple
> View attachment 165136


And I loved the candy version!

OMG, so good!

Problem was, mom and dad went through all of our candy on Halloween night, they'd have us dump our bags out onto the kitchen floor and anything and everything homemade went into the garbage. 

Seemed every Halloween there was incidents and news reports of pins and needles and razor blades put into things, so mom and dad were adamant that nothing homemade be consumed by us.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

*this is as close as i can get to the image of what these candies were that grandpa used to give us. they were pink like this and reminded me of pepto bismal. he called them pinkies. they were not mint though.
*


----------



## ohioboy (May 15, 2021)

I remember those Marci, Wintergreen mints. Almost a cotton candy type taste that dissolved easy. Kind of like Necco wafers.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulk-Canada-...ocphy=9015396&hvtargid=pla-946066703741&psc=1


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

Banana Split candy chews


Aunt Marg said:


> And I loved the candy version!
> 
> OMG, so good!
> 
> ...


At Halloween I would go to the house right across from our school and sing for a toffee apple.,This woman made us preform a trick before offering the treat. Most would walk away but I didn’t. My parents never saw my the Halloween treat and never saw my Halloween bag . I threw plain apples away and any homemade treats.

It was so worth the treat. Those candy apples were so delicious.


----------



## chic (May 16, 2021)

Does anyone remember these? Mary Janes? They were a honey flavored toffee with a peanut butter center. I loved them. Penny candy doesn't exist anymore. My teeth are grateful.


----------



## ohioboy (May 16, 2021)

Zero bars
Clark bars
Mallow cups


----------



## Victor (May 16, 2021)

Wow such an appetizing thread and good memories. . I liked white chocolate minibinks at Easter and so called mothballs. White candy with nut inside Many of these candies are still being sold at specialty and retro candy shops. The Ferrara candy company still produces atomic fireballs lemon heads and candy beans I think probably. Now the candies would wreck my teeth even further


----------



## Jeweltea (May 17, 2021)

Licorice snaps


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Zero bars
> Clark bars
> Mallow cups


We have Zero bars at work by the register.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 17, 2021)

we still have many of those candies here, big candy store. but I miss my favorite flavor of soda... cream soda in a bottle with the blue pry off cap, there are close to's but not the same..


----------



## caroln (May 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> And who could forget Red Hots!
> 
> I never passed on adding a few of these to my little brown paper candy bag when buying penny candy!


You beat me to it!  I loved Red Hots.  Actually, they still make them but they're hard to find.  I bought some a few years ago and threw some in homemade apple sauce!  Good stuff!


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2021)

We loved whacking the box against the edge of a table and divvying up the broken pieces


----------



## ohioboy (May 17, 2021)

"The fireman never wears a Mac in the pouring rain, very strange".


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

caroln said:


> You beat me to it!  I loved Red Hots.  Actually, they still make them but they're hard to find.  I bought some a few years ago and threw some in homemade apple sauce!  Good stuff!


LOL!

So good they were!

What I loved best about Red Hots, was that they were a soft chewy candy, so I could savour the flavour right away.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (May 17, 2021)

Chiclets gum

Lemon heads


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Anyone else remember these numbers?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Also remember Garbage Candy!


----------



## mrstime (May 17, 2021)

Necco wafers! Especially the chocolate  and the orange colored ones.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Here is one more I remember!

Gosh, these were so good!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Zagnuts
> Wax Lips
> Candy Cigarettes
> Oh Henry
> ...


Candy cigarette were my favourite, because there was just enough confectioners sugar between candy cigarette and paper, where if you blew lightly on the filet end, a little puff of confectioners sugar resembling real smoke would emit from the end of the cigarette.

Also, mom would give me her empty cigarette packages to put my candy cigarettes in, which made it all the more real.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Remember those wax bottles with the (I don't even know what was in them) sweetened liquid in them? Grandma used to give us those we'd suck that liquid out and chew on that wax like it was gum. LOL


----------



## ohioboy (May 17, 2021)

I just remembered these, they were good.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixy_Stix


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I just remembered these, they were good.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixy_Stix


Yes, I remember them, too!


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, I remember them, too!


Yes they were good, but I think there was a secret laxative in them..


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 18, 2021)

A traditional Scottish aniseed flavoured sweet - Coulter's Candy.  This gave rise to one of the first advertising "jingles" in the form of the song "Ally bally bee".

Ally, bally, ally bally bee,
Sittin' on yer mammy's knee
Greetin' for a wee bawbe
Tae buy mair Coulter's candy.

The original recipe has been lost, but a modern version is sold in 'retro' sweet shops.  Another favourite of mine that vanished was "Spangles".  I loved the "Old English" variety.


----------

